# Κουράζομαι κάπου.....



## goonhilly

Κουράζομαι κάπου ή και τις βαρίεμαι. Κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι ώρεσ-ώρεσ, μήπως έγινα παράξενη με τα χρόνια.

This rather long sentence or phrase has troubled me today as it is talking about the disappearance of open air summertime cinemas and the person is talking about the past using both past and passive construction in both active and passive verbs and then breaks into the use of the present and I got the above to sort of mean......
I am tired of such places or I am perhaps bored of them also. I sit and think occasionally. and perhaps I have became old fashioned over time.

As "curious or bizarre" for παράξενη  does not work for a lady reminiscing ?


----------



## BrendaP

I've always thought of it as meaning "strange".


----------



## velisarius

_ παράξενος  _often means "fussy", or "not easily satisfied". My late mother-in-law admitted that she was _παράξενη_: she always liked things to be "just so".


----------



## goonhilly

Could you let me know if there is a better translation as putting in "fussy" seems to work better than the typical strange or curious.
Is the way I have translated overall ok?


----------



## danoisedelacobra

κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι Perhaps you don't need to translate this literally. This construction conveys a recurring action or state, but with a slight self-judgemental overtone, i.e. κάθομαι και ανησυχώ I overly worry about sth.

Παράξενη in this context is closer to 'fastidious'.

Κάπου (I have to reconstruct the context from what you're saying) denotes a point after which she gets tired or bored. Perhaps "at some point they get tedious or I find them boring. On the other hand, perhaps it is just me, growing old and fastidious".


----------



## athenaeus

goonhilly said:


> Κουράζομαι κάπου ή και τα βαριέμαι. Κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι ώρες-ώρες, μήπως έγινα παράξενη με τα χρόνια.
> 
> This rather long sentence or phrase has troubled me today as it is talking about the disappearance of open air summertime cinemas and the person is talking about the past using both past and passive construction in both active and passive verbs and then breaks into the use of the present and I got the above to sort of mean......
> I am tired of such places or I am perhaps bored of them also. I sit and think occasionally. and perhaps I have became old fashioned over time.
> 
> As "curious or bizarre" for παράξενη  does not work for a lady reminiscing ?



Κουράζομαι κάπου - I am tired sometimes (of such places) ή και τα βαριέμαι - or I am perhaps bored of them also.
Κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι = I sit and think, doesn't mean that I am sitting while I am thinking, it means that I am wandering in various thoughts like a story, and I am reconsidering the past. μήπως = if, what if
So, I think it is better like this:
I am tired at some point, sometimes I am bored of them also. I am wondering occasionally, if I have became fussy over time.


----------



## Stephie1806

athenaeus said:


> Κουράζομαι κάπου - I am tired sometimes (of such places) ή και τα βαριέμαι - or I am perhaps bored of them also.
> Κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι = I sit and think, doesn't mean that I am sitting while I am thinking, it means that I am wandering in various thoughts like a story, and I am reconsidering the past. μήπως = if, what if
> So, I think it is better like this:
> I am tired at some point, sometimes I am bored of them also. I am wondering occasionally, if I have became fussy over time.



I'm not judging you, but I believe that this sentence sounds better and is, in specific areas, more gramatically correct like:
"I am tired at some point, sometimes I am bored of them too. Sometimes I wonder, if I have become fussy over time.

I repeat that I'm not judging you. Goonhilly, as a native speaker, don't you think it sounds better?


----------



## goonhilly

Great answer but this book I am using is supposed to be a year 1 through to 5 i.e. Up to GCSE and some expressions are quite difficult 
Apologies no response for a week or so had some issues


----------



## Stephie1806

That's OK!!!!


----------

